# euer Moderatorenteam alias 'wind of change'

## ian!

dieser Thread dient als Archiv für die Vorstellungsthreads all unserer Moderatoren.

Weitere Neuvorstellungen werden jeweils hier oben direkt verlinkt.

2007-12-26: Finswimmer

2006-07-12: Think4UrS11

2005-04-07: slick

2004-10-17: Earthwings

2003-12-04: amne (ab hier weiterlesen)

2003-09-23: ian! (sorry kein öffentlicher welcome-Thread vorhanden)

2002-05-24: Beforegod - (Mit)-Initiator des deutschen Forums; aus dem Amt geschieden 2004-07-09

Hi Community,

wie ihr sicherlich schon gesehen habt, haben wir nun noch etwas Verstärkung bekommen. Ich habe amne (mir vorallem aus den englischsprachigen Foren als aktiver Moderator-Supporter bekannt) diese Woche mit der Frage überrascht, ob er den Job übernehmen wollen würde.

Nach einem Gespräch im IRC willigte er dann ein.

Also, liebe Community: bereitet amne einen herzlichen Empfang in den dt. Foren!  :Very Happy: 

Frohes posten und dir amne 'happy moderating',

ian!

Edit: 2003-12-12 - detached thread

----------

## Beforegod

Von mir auch ein Herzliches Willkommen..

Hoffe amne findet sich hier genauso gut zurecht wie in den englischen Foren  :Wink:  Freue mich schon auf seine Mitarbeit  :Wink: 

----------

## amne

Danke für den offiziellen Begrüssungsthread  :Very Happy: 

Ich werde mich mal in meine neue Tätigkeit einlesen und dann an euren Posts die ganzen neuen Buttons ausprobieren  :Wink: 

Ich bin selbstverständlich offen für Anregungen, Lob und Kritik und hoffe, euch bereitet meine Anwesenheit als Moderator ebenso Spass wie mir.

----------

## Sas

hi =]

----------

## Friesi

viel spaß hier =)

und hilf mir schön brav :p

mfg

----------

## amne

Earthwings - im Forum vermutlich nicht ganz unbekannt  :Wink:  - wird ab sofort hier im deutschen Forum als weiterer Moderator mitarbeiten. Ian! und ich freuen uns wie hoffentlich auch alle Mitglieder des Forums über diese meiner Meinung nach sehr gute Ergänzung für unser Team. 

Willkommen an Bord, Earthwings!

----------

## Gekko

Hallo Earthwings,

ich wünsche viel Erfolg bei der neuen Tätigkeit!

LG, Gekko

----------

## Realmaker

Hallo Earthwings,

auch von mir alles gute  :Smile: 

----------

## psyqil

Jau, das Announcement hab ich natürlich total übersehen, aber gerade das Moderator unter seinem Namen erblickt, hab mich schon gewundert, wieso er als letzter in 'nem gelockten Thread gepostet hat...  :Very Happy: 

Hals- und Beinbruch, Earthwings!

----------

## Beforegod

Von mir auch alles Gute  :Wink: 

Gruß,

Beforegod

----------

## boris64

auch von mir gratulation zum level-up  :Wink: 

ps: mit wem musstest du für diese beförderung alles schlafen, erzähl schon  :Laughing: 

----------

## ian!

Unstuck.

----------

## CaT

auch alles gute von mir an Earthwings. bin zwar selbst noch nicht lange hier auf dem board doch ich hab schon sehr viele gute sachen hier gelesen.

----------

## Sas

Eine gute Wahl. Glückwünsche auch von mir!

----------

## Earthwings

Wir freuen uns, slick als neuen Moderator hier im deutschen Forum zu begrüßen. Er wird uns helfen, bei der wachsenden Anzahl an Beiträgen nicht den Überblick zu verlieren  :Smile: 

Bereitet ihm alle einen netten Empfang  :Very Happy: 

Willkommen an Bord, slick!

----------

## slick

Danke der Blumen... werde mein Bestes geben...

So... wo ist jetzt der Knopf zum löschen...  :Twisted Evil: 

 :Laughing:   :Cool: 

----------

## amne

Endlich haben wir wieder 3 Moderatoren hier, alles Gute slick und viel Spass beim moderieren.

----------

## the-pugnacity

von mir auch alles gute zu der "beförderung"

----------

## return13

Happy slicking  :Wink: 

Fettes Lob an die gute auswahl, bisher wurde kaum einer Moderator (meiner Meinung nach) der es nicht auch verdient hätte....

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

cool slick,

ich gratulier dir  :Smile:   viel erfolg  :Laughing: 

MFG

     BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## beejay

Ich hab das nicht genehmigt! Warum ging das nicht über meinen Schreibtisch? Was sind das hier für Sitten?  :Laughing: 

----------

## slick

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Ich hab das nicht genehmigt! Warum ging das nicht über meinen Schreibtisch? Was sind das hier für Sitten? 

 

Wie war nochmal Dein Nick... buchstabier mal bitte. Muß mitschreiben.....  :Twisted Evil: 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 :Crying or Very sad:  Und wieso wurde ich nicht ausgewählt, ich fühle mich diskriminiert  :Laughing: 

@slick: Glückwunsch! Und viel Spaß mit deinen Sonderechten  :Smile: 

----------

## Kev111

Ich wünsch dir auch viel Erfolg als Moderator!

Übrigens:

Ich habe mir eben deine Webseite angesehen:

DICKES LOB, die ist meiner Meinung nach designtechnisch eine super GLANZLEISTUNG!

Etwas vergleichbares kann man leider viel zu selten bestaunen. (Ich staune immernoch...)

Deine Antispam-E-Mail-Maßnahme ist ebenso hochinteressant, wenn es mit dem Spam überhand nimmt, werd ich dich eventuell mal kontaktieren  :Very Happy: 

----------

## schachti

Ich möchte mal diesen Thread zum Anlaß nehmen, um erstmal zu gratulieren, aber auch, um den Moderatoren ein Lob für ihre tolle ehrenamtliche Mitarbeit auszusprechen. Ich denke, ohne Euch würde das Forum im Chaos verschwinden.

----------

## Vaarsuvius

ich gratuliere und wünsche viel Erfolg beim Moderieren  :Very Happy: 

----------

## return13

kurze zwischenfrage: wer nomieniert, und wer entscheidet sowas eigentlich im endeffekt?

----------

## amne

Die Moderatoren, sprich: Earthwings und ich im konkreten Fall.

----------

## slick

 *Kev111 wrote:*   

> Ich habe mir eben deine Webseite angesehen:
> 
> DICKES LOB, die ist meiner Meinung nach designtechnisch eine super GLANZLEISTUNG!
> 
> Etwas vergleichbares kann man leider viel zu selten bestaunen. (Ich staune immernoch...) 

 

 :Embarassed:   Danke, danke... die ewige Baustelle. Es gibt momentan noch massiv Probleme mit älteren Browsern, aber das neue Layout liegt schon in der Schublade.  :Wink: 

 *Kev111 wrote:*   

> Deine Antispam-E-Mail-Maßnahme ist ebenso hochinteressant, wenn es mit dem Spam überhand nimmt, werd ich dich eventuell mal kontaktieren

 

Das ist die Umsetzung der Virtual-Mail-Howto. Wenn alles in der mysql steht, macht es kein Problem über PHP dynamisch einen Alias anzulegen der auf die Hauptadresse zeigt. Über einen cronjob werden dann die "alten" Aliase wieder entfernt. 

 *return13 wrote:*   

> kurze zwischenfrage: wer nomieniert, und wer entscheidet sowas eigentlich im endeffekt?

 

Ich wurde von den Mods freundlich gefragt ob ich diesen Job übernehmen würde. Ich hatte zwar so meine Bedenken, habe dann aber unter Klärung einiger Sachverhalte zugestimmt.

----------

## Inte

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Inte wrote:*   

> 

 

Bist du auch sauer, dass sie dich nicht gewählt haben?  :Laughing: 

----------

## slick

Nein, nein, der Inte kuckt immer so... schon seit ich ihn kenne ... muß man zurückkucken!  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## chrib

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Wir freuen uns, slick als neuen Moderator hier im deutschen Forum zu begrüßen. Er wird uns helfen, bei der wachsenden Anzahl an Beiträgen nicht den Überblick zu verlieren 
> 
> Bereitet ihm alle einen netten Empfang 
> 
> 

 

Na dann viel Erfolg auf Deinem Posten.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ian!

 *return13 wrote:*   

> kurze zwischenfrage: wer nomieniert, und wer entscheidet sowas eigentlich im endeffekt?

 

Auch wenn ich "in Rente" bin, so lasse ich mir trotzdem nicht nehmen darauf zu antworten.  :Wink: 

Als Moderator verbringt man sehr viel Zeit hier im Borad. Weniger mit schreiben von Postings, sondern vielmehr damit zu schauen, ob denn alles in seinen geregelten Bahnen verläuft. Dabei liesst man verständlicherweise massenhaft Postings. Dabei sieht man dann immer wieder Benutzer, die kommen und gehen. Einige davon sind konstanter. Dann kommt es auf die Qualität der Postings und vorallem auf die Umgangsformen an. Man liesst irgendwo ab einem gewissen Punkt auch etwas von der Persönlichkeit aus den Postings heraus. Leute, die z.B. bei Streitfällen Ausraster bekommen, kann man nicht als Mod gebrauchen. (So makaber wie sich das auch anhört; es ist so.) "Diplomatisches Geschick" ist also auch gefragt. Das mal so als Anhaltspunkte für die Qualifikation zum lokalen Mod.

Zu guter letzt muss man sich auch etwas auf sein Bauchgefühl verlassen, denn man lernt die Leute meisst erst später persönlich (z.B. auf Messen) kennen.

----------

## SinoTech

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Zu guter letzt muss man sich auch etwas auf sein Bauchgefühl verlassen, denn man lernt die Leute meisst erst später persönlich (z.B. auf Messen) kennen.

 

Tja, dann habt ihr wahrscheinlich schon des öfteren unter Magenkrämpfen gelitten  :Very Happy: 

@slick

Willkommen und viel Spaß  :Smile: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Jan42

Hi Slick!

dann mal viel Spass mit dem neuen Posten! 

 :Twisted Evil:  Und immer an den WAF* denken!  :Twisted Evil: 

*Wife Acceptance Factor

----------

## boris64

ich würde das kätzchen zur gratulation ja streicheln,

wenn da nur das problem mit den kurzen armen nicht wäre(...)

viel spass und erfolg  :Wink: 

----------

## hds

gluehstrumpf. bin mal gespannt, wie lange es zum Bodhisattva dauert  :Laughing: 

ps: war das nett genug?  :Razz: 

----------

## dertobi123

Bodistadingens wird ja auch nicht jeder ...

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> ich würde das kätzchen zur gratulation ja streicheln,
> 
> wenn da nur das problem mit den kurzen armen nicht wäre(...)
> 
> viel spass und erfolg 

 

ach Berndi ... immer so pesimistisch, Briegel hat was neues tolles erfunden, und du darfst es natürlich als erster testen  :Laughing: 

----------

## hds

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Bodistadingens wird ja auch nicht jeder ...

 

nee, wenn er nur paar tage mod bleibt, dann nicht.

hmm.. etwas mehr stehvermoegen haette ich slick schon zugetraut  :Laughing: 

----------

## limes

Viel Glück!

Gibt es Unterschiede in den Aufgabenbereichen eines Moderator:Moderator und einem Administrator:Site Admin?

----------

## hds

 :Shocked: 

sagt das nicht schon der name aus?

moderator: moderiert

administrator: administriert

----------

## limes

also mahnt der Moderator und der Administrator drückt anschließend den roten Knopf!?  :Cool: 

du lügst:

 *Administrator wrote:*   

> Endlich haben wir wieder 3 Moderatoren hier

  Ja wer ist denn nur der dritte? *Administrator wrote:*   

> ...ich

  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Earthwings

Wir freuen uns, Think4UrS11 im Team der deutschen Moderatoren begrüßen zu dürfen. Bitte helft mit, ihn herzlich Willkommen zu heißen  :Smile: 

*edit - Think4UrS11* inzwischen sollte es jeder wissen   :Smile: 

----------

## slick

Erster!!!1111einselfcos(0) 

Willkommen im Team, auf gute Zusammenarbeit!

*handshake*

----------

## Inte

Oh weia! Noch einer?  :Twisted Evil: 

Alles Gute und ... das Übliche  :Wink: 

----------

## amne

Ich freu mich.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Cool   :Laughing: 

Herzliche Gratulation!!!

Gestern noch ein User, Heute ein Moderator und Morgen vielleicht schon ein User Representative  :Question:   :Mr. Green:   :Question: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Finswimmer

Alles Gute  :Smile: 

Wie kommts denn zu der Unterstützung?

Habt aber eine gute Entscheidung getroffen...

Tobi

----------

## SinoTech

Tjo, auch von mir mal herzlichen Glückwunsch, und alles gute, etc., ... das übliche Gelaber halt  :Wink: .

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Roller

Von mir ebenefalls ein herzliches Willkommen.

Dann hoffen wir mal das wir die schönen Mädels im Avatar zukünftig öfters sehen können...  :Smile: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich schließe mich dazu  :Smile:  mich freut es, dass noch ein fähiger User (der mir eine Frage schuldet   :Wink: ) wieder ein Mod geworden ist

----------

## chrib

Da es ja einer machen muss:

BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHHHHHHH!

Aber Spaß beseite: Alles Gute und viel Erfolg für/auf Deinem neuen Posten.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Quote:*   

> Willkommen im Team, auf gute Zusammenarbeit! 
> 
> *handshake*

 

So machen wir das!

*pfote geb*

 *Quote:*   

> Gestern noch ein User, Heute ein Moderator und Morgen vielleicht schon ein User Representative

 

Hmmm, ja nö wohl eher nicht mehr.

Die Regeln besagen ja ein 'offizieller' darf kein Userrep sein...

Es darf spekuliert werden ob sie mich lieber auf der offiziellen Seite haben wollten denn als 'Gegner' auf Seiten der User   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> Wie kommts denn zu der Unterstützung? 

 

Ganz einfach... man denkt an nichts böses, geht wie üblich morgens mal online um langsam aufzuwachen und bekommt dann kurz vor 9 ein Jobangebot via PM und weiß nicht so recht was man davon halten soll daher schiebt mans erstmal auf den Koffeinmangel.

Abends um halb neun sagt man dann natürlich doch zu und *hex hex* um neun is man kein oller Veteran mehr sondern Mod und bekommt in diesem Zuge während des exzessiv-obszönen Anbetungsrituals an Murphy die virtuelle Userpeitsche feierlich überreicht.

Und da mein Postverhältnis ca. 43:37:20 German:Net+Sec:Rest ist haben sie mich hier rein gesteckt.

 *Quote:*   

> Dann hoffen wir mal das wir die schönen Mädels im Avatar zukünftig öfters sehen können...

 

Das läßt sich wohl kaum vermeiden das ich jetzt noch öfter meinen Senf dazugebe.

Und da ich nicht so auf winkende Comickartoffeln -gelle Earthwings...*läster*- stehe wird eben der Schönheit gehuldigt.

 *Quote:*   

> mich freut es, dass noch ein fähiger User (der mir eine Frage schuldet ) wieder ein Mod geworden ist

 

Gar nicht wahr, ich schulde dir nur die Antwort.

Ersatzweise jetzt umwandelbar in einmal (bischen) frech sein  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHHHHHHH!

 

*name notier*   :Twisted Evil: 

Ansonsten vielen Dank für den netten Empfang   :Very Happy: 

Bleibt brav und benehmt euch liebe Leute dann beiße ich auch nicht.

----------

## slick

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> ... und bekommt in diesem Zuge während des exzessiv-obszönen Anbetungsrituals an Murphy die virtuelle Userpeitsche feierlich überreicht.

 

Pssst... das darf doch keiner wissen, sonst wirkt dann der User-Voodoo so schlecht. Ich hoffe nur Du hast noch nichts von der anschliessenden Playmate-Party erzählt. Ich finde die 2 brünetten hätten Dir besser gestanden als die 3 Blondinen.

----------

## ugus

Ich wünsche alles Gute und viel Erfolg.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## oscarwild

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Erfolg, Think4UrS11  :Very Happy: 

Eine gute Entscheidung!

----------

## zworK

Den Glückwünschen schließe ich mich an, alles Gute   :Wink: 

Für den Einstand könnte man ja mal ein par DUPs einstreuen    :Razz: Last edited by zworK on Thu Jul 13, 2006 4:15 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Inte

 *zworK wrote:*   

> Für Einstand könnte man ja mal ein par DUPs einstreuen 

 

Das hier ist doch schon ein DUP. Oder?  :Razz: 

----------

## Sourcecode

who the fuck is Think4UrS11 ? 

.....*gg*  Sorry, ich liebe diesen Runningang  :Wink: 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch *zigarre rüberwerf*

----------

## Finswimmer

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   ... und bekommt in diesem Zuge während des exzessiv-obszönen Anbetungsrituals an Murphy die virtuelle Userpeitsche feierlich überreicht. 
> 
> Pssst... das darf doch keiner wissen, sonst wirkt dann der User-Voodoo so schlecht. Ich hoffe nur Du hast noch nichts von der anschliessenden Playmate-Party erzählt. Ich finde die 2 brünetten hätten Dir besser gestanden als die 3 Blondinen.

 

Boahh...Ich will auch. Wo kann ich mich bewerben?  :Wink: 

BTW: 

Think4UrS11: 

Think = englisch

4 = four => for

Ur = your 

S11 = S eleven ????  :Wink: 

Das wollte ich schon immer mal bemerken  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> BTW: 
> 
> Think4UrS11: 
> ...

 

Bis hier alles korrekt analysiert Watson. Doch habt ihr bei nachfolgender Gleichung unrecht!

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> S11 = S eleven ????  

 

Hier kommt heimtückischerweise nicht die 11 in englisch sondern in Deutsch zu tragen mein lieber Watson. Daraus folgert sich...

Think4UrS11 -> Think for yourself!!!!

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Das wollte ich schon immer mal bemerken 

 

Mein lieber Watson merkt euch. Wenn ihr alles logische ausgeschlossen habt, dann ist das, was am Schluss noch übrig bleibt, egal wie unlogisch es euch auch erscheinen mag, die Lösung des Problems  :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

Yeah... und jetzt bin ich Veteran.

Wo kriegt man hier denn die Gentoo Rollstühle???

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Finswimmer

Hier hast du einen *Rollstuhl-herschieb*

Wo soll ich dich denn hinfahren?  :Wink: 

Das mit 11 = elf, also Self = Selve war mir sofort klar, das "Problem" ist aber, dass nur deutsche User den Witz verstehen...

Wie auch immer  :Wink: 

Tobi

P.S: Alter Sack mit 1000 Posts schon einen Rollstuhl wollen  :Wink: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Hier hast du einen *Rollstuhl-herschieb*

 

Hach danke... was für eine Wohltat für meine alten Knochen  :Smile: 

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Wo soll ich dich denn hinfahren? 

 

In das Gentoo Summer Camp natürlich  :Wink: 

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> P.S: Alter Sack mit 1000 Posts schon einen Rollstuhl wollen 

 

Ich habe es nötig  :Wink:  Schau meinen Avatar an  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## think4urs11

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ich hoffe nur Du hast noch nichts von der anschliessenden Playmate-Party erzählt. Ich finde die 2 brünetten hätten Dir besser gestanden als die 3 Blondinen.

 

Da du es nun eh ausgeplaudert hast ... du hast die beiden süßen Hasen die da links und rechts von dir saßen soooo verliebt angekuckt (und das gleichzeitig...) da hab ich dann eben das zweitbeste genommen, dabei steh ich gar nicht besonders auf blond. Aber man muß sich ja nicht gleich auf der ersten Party unbeliebt machen  :Wink: 

Und alle 5 Telefonnummern hab ich trotzdem ätsch

 *Quote:*   

> who the fuck is Think4UrS11?

 

Um das gelegentlich herumgeisternde Gerücht mal gleich offiziell aus der Welt zu schaffen - ich bin keine Frau auch wenns evtl. manchmal den Anschein haben konnte. Kommt davon wenn man mit ner Frau Psycho-Doc was hat(te) - dat is quasi wie Frau im Quadrat.

Ich bin (zum Glück) noch nicht so alt wie ich aussehe; Hardcore-Admin, Paranoiker aus Passion und im mittleren Managment irgendwas zwischen noch geduldet und gefürchtet weil ich dazu neige sehr unzweideutige Kommentare abzulassen.

 *Quote:*   

> Für den Einstand könnte man ja mal ein par DUPs einstreuen 

 

Untersteht euch, das gibt Abzüge in der B-Note.

Mindestens bis zum WE werd ich mich aus dem Teil des Jobs noch raushalten; erstmal muß ich mir die 1267-seitige Mod-Bibel reinziehen. Wenigstens liest sich das Kapitel übers Userfoltern recht flüssig.

@Finswimmer:

Wie ich bereits ausführte ist der Name wie er ist weil ... kuckst du hier

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Finswimmer:
> 
> Wie ich bereits ausführte ist der Name wie er ist weil ... kuckst du hier

 

Okay, akzeptiert, du darfst unser Mod sein *ehrfürchtig-verbeug*

----------

## dakjo

Cons***

----------

## slick

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Und alle 5 Telefonnummern hab ich trotzdem ätsch

 

Alle 5 Nummern? Ich hatte nur 2 Nummern... achso, Du meinst Telefon... 

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich bin (zum Glück) noch nicht so alt wie ich aussehe; Hardcore-Admin, Paranoiker aus Passion und im mittleren Managment irgendwas zwischen noch geduldet und gefürchtet weil ich dazu neige sehr unzweideutige Kommentare abzulassen.

 

Er ist es ... lauft so schnell ihr könnt... BOFH is back!

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Wo soll ich dich denn hinfahren?  
> 
> In das Gentoo Summer Camp natürlich 

 

Bekommst ein Bienchen ins Muttiheft für die gekonnte Schleichwerbung  :Smile: 

----------

## schachti

Auch von mir alles Gute - und Glückwunsch an "die" für die gute Wahl.

----------

## Sourcecode

Think4UrS11 DU MÄDCHEN!  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## 76062563

Viel Glück und herzlichen Glückwunsch und so weiter!

Notiz für mich: Postcount erfolgreich erhöht!

----------

## b3cks

Glückwunsch!

Endlich noch ein Weiterer, um die lästigen "Wann kommt $PACKAGE in den Portage?" und "Ich hab ein Problem mit $PACKAGE!!11! Hülfäää!!1!" u.s.w. Threads zu mergen, closen, etc. JUHU!  :Wink: 

----------

## mrsteven

Von mir natürlich auch: Glückwunsch an "die da oben" für die gute Wahl und an Think4UrS11 zur Beförderung!

----------

## tuam

 *slick wrote:*   

> Alle 5 Nummern? Ich hatte nur 2 Nummern... achso, Du meinst Telefon... 

 

Du hast Options +Index auf dem Server an... echt eine Gemeinheit, meinen $EVIL_BRAUSER so zu hoggen   :Evil or Very Mad: 

@Think4UrS11: Herzliches Beileid und viel Spaß!

FF,

 Daniel

----------

## slick

 *tuam wrote:*   

> Du hast Options +Index auf dem Server an... echt eine Gemeinheit, meinen $EVIL_BRAUSER so zu hoggen  

 

Nur um das mal festzuhalten, wenn das mein Server wäre wäre dem nicht so (bis auf seltene gewollte Ausnahmen)  :Wink:  Der Link zur originalen Seite der Dame(n) aus NRW  :Shocked:  kann per PM erfragt werden   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Mr.Big

He, wenn man mal nen mod braucht!?   :Wink: 

Kann das mal hier jemand zumachen!   :Rolling Eyes: 

Was hat das mit Linux zu tun???   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich hoffe die Smileys reichen um den "Ernst" meines Postings zu unterstreichen!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Gruß usw. etc.,

J.

----------

## tuam

 *slick wrote:*   

> Der Link zur originalen Seite der Dame(n) aus NRW kann per PM erfragt werden.

 

c001. s3nD p1x!

SCNR, aber eigentlich ist die Internet(!)-Adresse nicht so wichtig.

FF,

 Daniel

----------

## think4urs11

Die Damen unterliegen leider alle keiner 'offenen Lizenz' sondern wurden uns nur nach Unterzeichnung eines strikten Non disclosure agreements von einem white knight für die Initiationsriten und andere Gelegenheiten zur Verfügung gestellt; dieser unterstützt Gentoo sehr gerne, möchte seine Anonymität (verständlicherweise) aber vertraulich behandelt haben.

Da hast du ja was angerichtet slick... nur gut das meine Fr. PsychoDoc und der Anwalt von $white_knight ein geschäftliches Verhältnis pflegen - Schaden abgewendet, was macht man nicht alles für die Kollegen.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## tuam

Zurück zum Topic: Gibt es ein Handbuch für Euch Offizielle, das für ordinäre Forenuser sichtbar ist? Ihr könnt ja den Teil mit den Chicks rauslassen. Mich interessieren besonders Verhaltensregeln, ala "Jeden Tag drei Beiträge im forum verschieben".

FF,

 Daniel

----------

## slick

Es gibt guidelines die beschreiben was man bzw. was man wie machen sollte, z.B. das man einen Thread splitten sollte wenn wild am Thema vorbeidiskutiert wird oder das man Doppelposts (bei z.B. doppeltes Drücken des Absenden-Buttons) einfach löschen darf. Im Zweifelsfall geht man nach gesundem Menschenverstand bzw. den Forenregeln vor. Ob von den guidelines eine öffentlich zugängliche Version existiert, keine Ahnung, bezweifel ich aber.

EDIT: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/forums/forum-guide.xml

----------

## think4urs11

Sticky entfernt aber keine Sorge ich bleibe   :Wink: 

----------

## Inte

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Sticky entfernt aber keine Sorge ich bleibe  

 

Och nöö! Dabei hab ich mir schon Hoffnungen gemacht.  :Wink: 

Ist das hier jetzt eigentlich der offizielle Sommerloch-Thread oder suchen wir uns da noch einen Anderen aus? Die Hacker-Parodie geht ja mal gar nicht.  :Laughing: 

----------

## mrsteven

Gehört das hier eigentlich nicht ins Diskussionsforum? Schließlich ist das keine Supportfrage...  :Razz: 

/me geht vorsichtig in Deckung...

----------

## amne

Announcements dieser Art kommen immer ins Supportforum, da sie v.a. ja auch dieses betreffen. Wenn sie dann zum Sommerlochthread abdriften könnte man sie streng genommen eigentlich verlegen. Mir ist dazu aber gerade zu heiss.  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

Wir freuen uns Finswimmer als jüngstes Mitglied im Team der Moderatoren zu begrüßen.

Bitte gebt ihm ein ähnlich warmes Willkommen wie all den anderen vor ihm auch.

@Finswimmer: Viel Spaß mit den tollen neuen Knöpfen.

----------

## Evildad

Na dann mal alles Gute, immer ein glückliches Händchen und vor allem Viel Spass   :Very Happy: 

Gruss

----------

## b3cks

Dann herrscht hier hoffentlich bald mal wieder Ordnung!  :Twisted Evil:   :Very Happy: 

Glückwunsch, Finswimmer!

----------

## franzf

Ich hab mich beim Reloaden der Page schon über die plötzlich gewachsene Moderatorenzeile gewundert. Mir ist da im ersten Moment kein neuer Name aufgefallen - aber wenns der Finswimmer ist  :Smile:  Hab mir eigentlich bei der Qiualität seiner Beiträge gedacht dass er schon Mod ist, aber da hab ich mich wohl geirrt  :Wink: 

(Hoffe ich hab jetzt die ersten Bonuspunkte gesammelt  :Wink: )

Also viel Erfolg und natürlich auch Spaß - kannst ja jetzt auch in geschlossene Topics posten, wie z.B. Bitte Löschen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Hab mir eigentlich bei der Qiualität seiner Beiträge gedacht dass er schon Mod ist

 

Schleimer   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sirro

Hier darf aber auch jeder Mod werden!!!11eintausendeinhundertelf

== "Viel Spass mit der neuen Bürde" ;-)

----------

## dertobi123

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Hier darf aber auch jeder Mod werden!!!11eintausendeinhundertelf

 

Nä, ich nicht ... will ich aber auch nicht   :Cool: 

----------

## xraver

Glückwunsch Finswimmer.

Ähm, gehört dieser Thread nicht ins Disskusionsforum?!?

----------

## think4urs11

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Ähm, gehört dieser Thread nicht ins Disskusionsforum?!?

 

ähm nein  :Wink:   :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3477708.html#3477708

----------

## Inte

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Wir freuen uns Finswimmer als jüngstes Mitglied im Team der Moderatoren zu begrüßen.

 

Nur freuen? Luftschlangen, Konfetti, Luftballons, Böller & "Hoch soll er leben"-Gesänge.  :Mr. Green: 

Aber wehe ich bekomme eine Abmahnung.  :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

Auch von mir alles Gute, und viel Spaß mit den neuen "Beitrag löschen"-Buttons.   :Laughing: 

----------

## ian!

Willkommen an Board!

(Ich werde alt...)

----------

## Finswimmer

Danke für den herzlichen Empfang.

Wenn ich den einen oder anderen Schleimer...ähh User aus Versehen banne, liegt das mit Sicherheit nur an den verwirrend vielen Buttons  :Wink: 

Auf eine gute Zusammenarbeit, auch wenn ich nicht mit viel Arbeit rechne, da sich hier ja alle so gut verstehen  :Smile: 

Ciao

Tobi

----------

## amne

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Nur freuen? Luftschlangen, Konfetti, Luftballons, Böller & "Hoch soll er leben"-Gesänge. 

 

Hui, so viele schöne bunte Farben, dem schliess ich mich ganz offiziell an.  :Smile: 

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Aber wehe ich bekomme eine Abmahnung. 

 

Klar, das macht dann 10% bei einem Streitwert von 250 Trizilliarden Euro... zu bezahlen wie immer auf mein Schwarzgeldkonto in der Schweiz.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## slick

 * https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-737657.html  wrote:*   

> Please salute our new forums administrator, Think4UrS11.

 

Armes Schwein. Mein Beileid.  

 :Cool: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *slick wrote:*   

> Armes Schwein. Mein Beileid.

 

Vorsicht, jetzt kann ich auch ohne Hilfe bannen   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## schachti

Meinen Glückwunsch, das war ja schon lange fällig.   :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*   Armes Schwein. Mein Beileid. 
> 
> Vorsicht, jetzt kann ich auch ohne Hilfe bannen  

 

Gratuliere - mach trotzdem besser nix kaputt  :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

Eieiei.  :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Eieiei. 

 

Wat hast du da eigentlich son "Bodhisattvadingensbums"? Hier wird nicht gekündigt!  :Razz: 

----------

## jkoerner

Last edited by jkoerner on Wed Jun 08, 2011 6:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *ian! wrote:*   Eieiei.  
> 
> Wat hast du da eigentlich son "Bodhisattvadingensbums"? Hier wird nicht gekündigt! 

 

Ich bin unschuldig. Da muesste zumindest ja noch "Developer" stehen.   :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> mach trotzdem besser nix kaputt

 Das höre ich im Büro auch jeden Tag. ... conf t....int foo/bar... swi acc vl 0815...

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> ich würde Urs11 gern mal in voller Größe sehen

 Willst du nicht, vertrau mir  :Wink: 

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Ich bin unschuldig. Da muesste zumindest ja noch "Developer" stehen.  

 Als Ex-Admin solltest du doch eigentlich $dunkle_Verschwörung noch kennen die diesen Zustand erklärt  :Wink: 

----------

## disi

Im anderen Forum durfte ich nicht antworten. Dann mal herzlichen Glueckwunsch   :Very Happy: 

p.s. werde ich dafuer gebannt?

//edit: klasse editiert  :Smile: Last edited by disi on Fri Mar 06, 2009 11:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## think4urs11

 *disi wrote:*   

> werde ich dafuer gebannt?

 

Nö, nur an den richtigen Thread angeflanscht  :Wink: 

----------

